# Electrical Training Aliance aptitude test. Prep course recommendations?



## JohnDS (8 mo ago)

Hello all.

Towards the end of the month, my son is scheduled for an aptitude test to get into an electrical apprenticeship. I've taken this exam myself about 17 years ago. From what I remember, it was basic algebra and some reading comprehension, and from what I've been gathering on the internet, is that it's pretty much the same. So the good thing is that he is graduating from high school next month, so hopefully his algebra and reading skills are fresh.

Do you guys have any recommendations as to how he can pass this test the first time? I've been looking around and see a lot of websites offering practice exams for a fee, but not sure how legit they are or if they are worth it. I'm willing to pay for it if nothing else comes up, but wanted to ask you guys if there is a better way or a reputable website that anyone uses. Thank you, I really appreciate any help.

John


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

It's an aptitude test , not a pre-electrical exam. The testiing will measure his suitability for the trade. No doubt it will have basic algebra and arithmetic, images to test his 3D thinking, reading comprehension; the most basic skills a tradesman must have. If he is fresh from the educational system, and he is someone who has worked with his hands as well as his brain, he should have no problems. The question will be how many openings are there and how many applicants. They will likely take "X" number of people as opposed to everyone above a certain grade point. Good luck!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ValeoBill said:


> It's an aptitude test , not a pre-electrical exam. The testiing will measure his suitability for the trade. No doubt it will have basic algebra and arithmetic, images to test his 3D thinking, reading comprehension; the most basic skills a tradesman must have. If he is fresh from the educational system, and he is someone who has worked with his hands as well as his brain, he should have no problems. The question will be how many openings are there and how many applicants. They will likely take "X" number of people as opposed to everyone above a certain grade point. Good luck!


After taking the test 5o years ago I was told I was wasting my time trying to be an electrician, was told I should switch to turd wresting.


----------

